# Surprise, kid(s)... we now have a Tesla!



## theishu (Mar 21, 2017)

Has anyone else been keeping the Model 3 a secret from their kids (or at least valiantly trying) until delivery? Figured this would be a nice thread to share our stories and the offspring's interesting reactions.

I've taught my 6yo to identify a Tesla on the road, to the point where she now gasps and screams to point one out whenever she spots it (much to mom's annoyance). We even took her to the DC showroom to sit in the red Model 3 and play around for a bit. She loves that there's this really cool car with an iPad-like screen, and awesome doors (I blame the kid at school, whose parents bought a Model X).

And we've taught her that pollution is bad, to the point where she's set on buying a Tesla when she grows up. Now, she has absolutely no idea there's a Model 3 coming in less than 3 weeks (or at least I THINK she doesn't). I can't wait to take delivery and then surprise her at school when we pick her up in the coolest car in the world!

It's been super-hard to keep it a secret though. Everything from our conversations about charging setup, friends randomly asking, "Hey, when are you getting your Tesla?", etc. when she's around. I hope all this build up is worth it!

I'm saving the biggest reveal until after she sits in the car... the coloring app easter egg 

Anyone here with similar stories?


----------



## Impatient (Sep 19, 2017)

We kept ours a secret. The kids knew we ordered one two years ago but they had no idea when it was going to be delivered. My wife and I picked it up during the business day, while the kids were in school, and we just showed up after school in carpool line and picked them up. They just stood there, agape. Since we already have a Model S and they were accustomed to seeing us with a Tesla loaner, their first question was "is this a loaner or is this our Model 3?" They were thrilled when we told them that this was our Model 3.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

My kids (5 and 2.5) knew all to well about the obsession and future "spaceship" we would get one day. They were trained to spot Model S and Model X and love "pop pops Midnight Silver".

Our car was scheduled for delivery the morning my wife and I arrived home on a red eye flight from a business trip that I went on. My parents dropped off my kids at their school and they knew we were taking the day off from work and would pick them up together, but they had no idea it was going to be with the spaceship car.

So we pick them up and walk out to the car. I say "hey can you guys find the car...?"

Pretty close and nothing yet...










Look at the hops. Future basketball player. She freaked when she finally realize


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I've not specifically talked to mine about it, but am sure they have witnessed the obsessing about it (they are pretty smart, of course) and they get pretty excited about most anything new anyway. 
I probably will have to give them some ground rules though before it arrives... mostly not getting treat crumbies everywhere, no feet on the doors/windows, no crying and absolutely no peeing or pooping in (or on) the car! I'd tell them not to shed also, but that's probably going to happen anyway.


----------



## theishu (Mar 21, 2017)

Ha ha, love the stories! Keep 'em coming 

@MelindaV - it took me a second, and a second reading, to get it, LOL!


----------



## theishu (Mar 21, 2017)

So it finally happened! We took our Prius to the school, because the Tesla insurance wouldn't kick in until midnight after delivery (long story). We gave our kid the die-cast Model 3 as a surprise toy, telling her 'this is a gift for you, while you wait to save money and buy a Model 3 when you grow up'. She loved it, of course.

When we reached home, she didn't notice the gleaming red M3 sitting in our reserved spot until she was inches away, and then asks with a suspicious look, "Daddy, why is there a Tesla here?"
Mom: "What makes you think it's a Tesla?"
Kid: "I know, because it has the handles"
Me: (trying to pretend 'who parked in our spot?' but totally failing at maintaining a poker face; Tesla grin , I blame you)

I waited all these months to see that face slowly brighten up to a million lumens, as it finally dawned on her. It was totally worth it. First question she asks, "Is this for me?"
Me: 

Later in the evening, as she's staring out the front door, she worried that all of this was a dream. Kids and their problems, I tell ya.

UPDATE (how could I forget): We let her name the car, and she picked Azra - a dragon ridden by a little girl protagonist from her favorite graphic novel. And when I finally showed her the drawing app, I think she had a religious experience.


----------

